

The Unlambda Programming Language - jonnybgood
http://www.madore.org/~david/programs/unlambda

======
reilly3000
Why?

~~~
rugatelstvo
Why not? It's much more interesting than yet another anything.js or any new
Python-like Pythonish Pythonica.

